# Fife/Edinburgh- PDR & Touch Up Man



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

PDR and Touch Up Man Needed!

I'll post a picture in a few minutes, but basically; my girlfriend took the front end of my mother's car! :doublesho:lol:

It looks more like a touch up's style job that a full respray, but happy to be corrected. Also, as odd as it sounds, I'm happy to pay a huge premium to get a proper job done, so if it has to be a full respray then so be it. 

Any recommendations...?

Photos added:
















































EDIT: Some of the photos look like a big dent but it is actually just the reflection of me! :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

gally is through that neck of the woods is he not?

i know grizzle and another few chaps have had top jobs done where he works :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mick said:


> gally is through that neck of the woods is he not?
> 
> i know grizzle and another few chaps have had top jobs done where he works :thumb:


Totally forgot that he works in some sort of body shop...hmmm, could trade him for some Gtechniq! :lol:

However, no offence to Gally (or anyone else), but wouldn't mind it being done by someone I don't know if that makes any sense?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

gally is an assessor buddy, so its not _physically_ him that does it, but i know what your saying, dont mix business and pleasure and all that.

Proteks the name of his place though, look it up, seems well recommended.

Id definately go there for work if it was more local :thumb:

*EDIT* just seen your pics, im no expert, but looks more a bodyshop job, as the panel gaps are away so the bumper will need refitted/realigned. that combined with the scratches/dent, not sure if its a bit outside of the remit of a PDR guy?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mick said:


> gally is an assessor buddy, so its not _physically_ him that does it, but i know what your saying, dont mix business and pleasure and all that.
> 
> Proteks the name of his place though, look it up, seems well recommended.
> 
> ...


Those panel gaps are normal! :lol:

Thanks for your advice, I'll get researching! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its a VW mick.. the panel gaps are all like that :lol:

oi.. dont you go trading gally gtechniq!! im c1ing his FRP!! :lol:

any damage to the mini andy? 
looks like a bodyshop job to me aswell sadly..
dodgy having a dent on the line like that pdr would be extremely skilled to make that un noticeable..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> its a VW mick.. the panel gaps are all like that :lol:
> 
> oi.. dont you go trading gally gtechniq!! im c1ing his FRP!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Apart from that mark on the boot?! :lol:

Yeah, the whole door has a scrape/dent down the side. Blood's thicker than water though, so my girlfriend can fix that herself! :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hahaha!! did you try to polish that mark yet?

haha.. poor mini.. gets ABUSED left right and centre..
:lol: would love to see the fix if she actually done it herself :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bet i'll see the mini in about a year and it will still be dented and scraped and that mark on the boot :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I got my front grill painted (it was originally some chrome crap on it) and they not Gally personally as Mick says he's an assessor hence he has the ponsy haircut and designer clobber he doesnt get his hands dirty you see lol. Protek done a great job on my grill so many of the Skoda boys had there's done elsehwere local to them and already the paint is peeling 6 months on its as solid as day one. 

Honestly give him a bell.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Gally personally as Mick says he's an assessor hence he has the ponsy haircut and designer clobber he doesnt get his hands dirty you see lol.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry to hijack but I need some stone chips fixed on my frozen white RS, more so the one on my roof just above the windscreen rubber. I tried to touch it up with no success.

Can any of you gents point me in the direction of a company that can carry out decent fix that will be done right. Not sure about chips away??

Edinburgh or Fife.

TIA


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

chattan said:


> Sorry to hijack but I need some stone chips fixed on my frozen white RS, more so the one on my roof just above the windscreen rubber. I tried to touch it up with no success.
> 
> Can any of you gents point me in the direction of a company that can carry out decent fix that will be done right. Not sure about chips away??
> 
> ...


Jas, use either of these two methods. Method one is a little specialised but method 2 could be done by a monkey. Just make sure the paint is bone dry before polishing:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> Jas, use either of these two methods. Method one is a little specialised but method 2 could be done by a monkey. Just make sure the paint is bone dry before polishing:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520


Cheers bruno, but the one chip is through to the metal mate. Needs a proper fix & I don't really have the time to do it myself just now. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

Chattan, how about this one in Glenrothes, thought you would see this on cutters.

http://www.murraysaccidentrepaircentre.co.uk/index.html


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

Archer189 said:


> Chattan, how about this one in Glenrothes, thought you would see this on cutters.
> 
> http://www.murraysaccidentrepaircentre.co.uk/index.html


Cheers mate, I did see the post on cutters, but the car is only needing a stone chip fix & not a panel sprayed.

I'll pop down to see them :thumb:


----------

